# De puta a puta, taconazo/taponazo



## ErOtto

Queridos foreros:

Nos surge ahora mismo en la reunión la siguiente duda sobre la expresión del título.

¿Se dice "*de puta a puta, taconazo*" o "*de puta a puta, taponazo*"?

El significado de la expresión, a primera vista (independientemente de la versión) parece claro, pero, ¿puede alguien explicar también su origen (y de qué versión)?

Edit: parto de la base de que se trata de una expresión española "de España" , pero evidentemente puedo estar equivocado. ¿Os suena/ la usais "allende de los mares"? 

Gracias y un saludo
ErOtto


----------



## Calambur

Aquende los mares, nunca la he oído, y tampoco sé si capto bien el significado.
Si me lo pueden explicar, quedaré agradecida.

Pero aunque no conozco la expresión, calculo que será "taconazo" y no "taponazo".


----------



## lautaro

Les parecerá claro a los españoles "allende de los mares". Yo no entiendo esta expresión.


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Eso qué es lo que es?


----------



## Pinairun

Yo, una española de aquende o allende los mares, según se mire, no lo había oído en mi vida.

Pero he encontrado esto.
Es una invención de Beatriz Gomáriz, y da nombre a una colección de camisetas.


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> Aquende los mares, nunca la he oído, y tampoco sé si capto bien el significado.


 
El significado es bastante sencillo a la par que rudo: *tú puta, yo más*. 



lautaro said:


> ...*a los españoles "allende de los mares"*.


 
Muy bueno. 



dexterciyo said:


> ¿Eso qué es lo que es?


 
¡Lo que es! Una pena que no me hayas contestado... ¡si hombre, esto significa...! Pensé que en Canarias sí se usa. Por lo visto está restringido al uso peninsular.

Bueno, espero(emos) que aparecza alguien a quien sí le suene. Por el momento, gracias por vuestro interés y vuestro aporte.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> El significado es bastante sencillo a la par que rudo: *tú puta, yo más*.


 ¡Más respeto, che! 

¿Y lo de _taconazo/taponazo_ en qué queda? ¿Cómo es?


----------



## Pinairun

Había editado el post anterior, pero no sé si has llegado a verlo.

He encontrado esto.
Es una invención de Beatriz Gomáriz, y da nombre a una colección de camisetas.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

No, jamás lo había escuchado. Pero ya lo sé para cuando lo oiga.

Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza fue lo de «de oca a oca y tiro porque me toca».


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Pero he encontrado esto.


Gracias por el vínculo. Veo que allí dice *taconazo* y me quedo tranquila por haberlo sospechado bien.



dexterciyo said:


> Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza fue lo de «de oca a oca y tiro porque me toca».


Y tú, marcianito, deja de volverme loca con los pingüinos, las ocas y demás renacuajos y explícame esa nueva expresión que has metido, que tendrá que ver con el juego de la oca pero no sé si tiene algún significado, aparte del juego de palabras.


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> ¿Y lo de _taconazo/taponazo_ en qué queda?


 
Ese es una de las incógnitas. Yo tiendo, igual que tú, por lo de taconazo.



Pinairun said:


> Es una invención de Beatriz Gomáriz, y da nombre a una colección de camisetas.


 
Si, lo ví. Y me hizo gracia. Pero no, la expresión es más antigua (creo). De hecho, antes de poner la pregunta, evidentemente busqué "en nuestro queridísimo amigo G**gle" y... como muestra un botón.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## lautaro

ErOtto said:


> Por lo visto está restringido al uso peninsular.



Por lo visto *muy *restringido.

Seré tonto, pero todavía no entiendo...quizás el enlace me pueda ayudar.


----------



## dexterciyo

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza fue lo de «de oca a oca y tiro porque me toca».





Calambur said:


> Y tú, marcianito, deja de volverme loca con los pingüinos, las ocas y demás renacuajos y explícame esa nueva expresión que has metido, que tendrá que ver con el juego de la oca pero no sé si tiene algún significado, aparte del juego de palabras.



Que yo sepa no, más que cuando uno cae en la casilla de la oca, salta a la otra y vuelve a tirar (me gustaba mucho el juego ). A lo mejor en el lenguaje de las ocas significa: «¿tú oca? ¡yo más!». Tendrías que preguntarles, Calambur. 

Por cierto, ¿las ocas parpan también, como los patos? ¿O solamente graznan?  Tendrás que saberlo para poder comunicarte con ellas, Calambur.


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> ...por lo de taconazo.
> ... y... como muestra un botón.


Leí la nota y aparece esto:


> "Antes había mucho más compañerismo entre nosotras, pero ahora ya nadie se ayuda. Como se suele decir, de puta a puta, taconazo", lamenta M.R.M,...


Entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que estas "trabajadoras" se echan una a la otra a patadas/taconazos.
Si interpreté bien, entonces el significado no es "tú puta, yo más".


----------



## ErOtto

lautaro said:


> Por lo visto *muy *restringido.
> 
> Seré tonto, pero todavía no entiendo...quizás el enlace me pueda ayudar.


 
Si, al parecer más restringido de lo que yo pensaba. 

Sin darle más valor del que tiene un comentario en un blog, parece ser (y me suena, por eso lo digo) que es/era una frase que usa/ba cierta "periodista del corazón"  española.

Cito:



> De todas las periodistas yo me quedo con dos:
> Mila Ximénez de Cisneros por frases como "de puta a puta, taconazo" o "...oscura, siniestra..." o "no doy marcha atrás ni para tomar carrerilla" y Lidia Lozano por sus garrafadas buenísimas.


 
¿Alguien que pueda corroborar o echar por tierra esta hipótesis?

Independientemente del resultado, lo que si ha quedado resuelto es lo del taconazo... y, personalmente, me gusta la expresión. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## lautaro

A mí me suena como "tu muerte,mi vida". ¿Estaré equivocado?


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, en México yo nunca he oído esa expresión. 
Pero si he oído que a las prostitutas les llaman 'las chicas del _*tacón*_ dorado''. No sé porqué la palabra _*'tacón',*_ muchas veces se liga a las prostitutas. A mi me encanta usar tacones
Por el enlace, deduzco que se trataría de una posibe discusión entre las integrantes del _'gremio'_, debido a la disminución de trabajo e ingreso, ante la oferta. Provocando tal situación, la ausencia del antiguo compañerismo y convirtiendolo en lucha,_*'a taconazo'*_, por la más fuerte.


Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> Entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que estas "trabajadoras" se echan una a la otra a patadas/taconazos.
> Si interpreté bien, entonces el significado no es "tú puta, yo más".


 
Desde el punto de vista de "esas trabajadoras", tienes razón. Viene a significar que "si tú, puta, me vienes a quitarme a mía cliente, te doy un taconazo y te dejo el pie hecho una mierda". (Perdón )

Desde el punta de vista del uso (en los contextos en los que la he oído) viene a significar " si tú piensas que erea más chulo/a, cabrón/a, puta... no te equivoques, yo lo soy más".

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No la he oído en mi vida, ni sé su significado.


----------



## Calambur

la_machy said:


> Por el enlace, deduzco que se trataría de una posibe discusión entre las integrantes del _'gremio'_, debido a la disminución de trabajo e ingreso, ante la oferta. Provocando tal situación, la ausencia del antiguo compañerismo y convirtiendolo en lucha,_*'a taconazo'*_, por la más fuerte.


Eso mismo interpreté yo (por eso dije que tal vez trataban de echarse a patadas unas a otras...), y me había "desenojado" con *ErOtto*, que me dijo:


ErOtto said:


> El significado es bastante sencillo a la par que rudo: *tú puta, yo más*.


 
¡Pero ahora tú me sales con esto!:


la_machy said:


> No sé porque la palabra _*'tacón',*_ muchas veces se liga a las prostitutas. A mi me encanta usar tacones


(Así no se puede vivir).


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> Desde el punto de vista de "esas trabajadoras", tienes razón. Viene a significar que "si tú, puta, me vienes a quitarme a mía cliente, te doy un taconazo y te dejo el pie hecho una mierda". (Perdón )
> 
> Desde el punta de vista del uso (en los contextos en los que la he oído) viene a significar " si tú piensas que erea más chulo/a, cabrón/a, puta... no te equivoques, yo lo soy más".


Vale, ahora me queda claro.


----------



## jmnjmn

No me extraña que sea de uso restringido, con esas fuentes.
¿Tú la has usado alguna vez, ErOtto?

Se restrige a la estulticia de Mila Ximénez, porque la expresión es:

De pu*n*ta a pu*n*ta, taconazo. 

Y se usa cuando ya no te importan las consecuencias de lo que vayas a hacer. Equivaldría a "de perdidos al río".


Aprovechando que hablamos de dichos, os propongo un juego.

Estas dos expresiones están mal dichas (al menos están desvirtuadas del original):

Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.
Pasarse de castaño oscuro.

¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir ambos dichos?


----------



## ManPaisa

Estoy más perdido que todos ustedes.

Y lo de *catonazo* en el título del hilo, ¿qué quiere decir?  ¿O es que nos hemos vuelto disléxicos?


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> ...nos hemos vuelto disléxicos?


Eso, eso.


----------



## la_machy

ManPaisa said:


> Estoy más perdido que todos ustedes.
> 
> Y lo de *catonazo* en el título del hilo, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿O es que nos hemos vuelto disléxicos?


 
Después desmenuzar la palabra *'taconazo', *no nos habíamos acordado de ese *catonazo*
¿Dislexía? Puede ser...


Saluditos


----------



## ErOtto

jmnjmn said:


> ...porque la expresión es:
> 
> De pu*n*ta a pu*n*ta, taconazo.


 
Evidentemente, también podría ser... pero no me vale sin más.
Como puse en #1, me gustaría saber el origen y ninguna de las *5* entradas de G**gle lo explica.



jmnjmn said:


> ...Estas dos expresiones están mal dichas (al menos están desvirtuadas del original):
> 
> Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.
> Pasarse de castaño oscuro.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir ambos dichos?


 
Podemos abrir un hilo nuevo al respecto. 



ManPaisa said:


> ...Y lo de *catonazo* en el título del hilo, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿O es que nos hemos vuelto disléxicos?


 
El disléxico soy yo, evidentemente. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Södertjej

Ni con puta ni con punta. No lo he oído jamás. Así que lo de "uso peninsular", quizá no esté tan extendido. Y desde luego, tampoco lo entendería, al verlo me he imaginado algo así como "entre dos personas que compiten por el mismo tipo de clientes, cualquier jugarreta sucia vale".

Lo de "para atrás ni para coger carrerilla/impulso" no es un invento de la inefable señora Ximénez, es una frase hecha de toda la vida.


----------



## jmnjmn

Södertjej said:


> Lo de "para atrás ni para coger carrerilla/impulso" no es un invento de la inefable señora Ximénez, es una frase hecha de toda la vida.



Es una frase hecha de toda la vida, igual que lo es la otra (aunque no la conozcas), pero está igual de mal hecha que la otra por la inefable, porque no es "dar marcha atrás" igual que no es "puta". ;-)


----------



## Södertjej

Bueno, los giros coloquiales no son ley divina escrita en piedra, permiten ciertas variaciones, también podemos modificarlas para encajarlas en el contexto concreto en el que las usemos, etc. Así que no podemos decir que están "mal hechas". Prueba de esas variaciones son las distintas versiones de un mismo giro, con el mismo significado, que tenemos a ambos lados del Atlántico.

"No retrocedo ni para coger carrerilla" puede ser un uso perfectamente válido, aunque quizá sea más común decir "para atrás, ni para coger impulso". Cambiarlo por "dar marcha atrás" que añade ese doble sentido de retractarse de lo dicho puede ser un uso perfecto en un contexto dado, que me imagino puede encajar con las cosas que dice "la inefable", que haya dicho algo y le hayan pedido que se disculpe y se haya negado. Así no sería una frase hecha mal usada (para mí eso sucede cuando se usa una frase hecha dándole un sentido que no tiene), ya que el sentido lo mantiene, y sí sería un juego de palabras con la expresión que habla de retroceder, y una expresión que tiene el doble sentido de retroceder o desdecirse. No veo el problema. Cosas peores sueltan por esa boquita, pero ésta no me lo parece.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me uno al grupo de los que se han quedado atónitos con la frasecita en cuestión. Nunca he oído nada parecido a eso.


----------



## Södertjej

Zas, en toda la boca. 

Hoy viendo "Fama, a bailar" (un concurso de televisión donde jóvenes bailarines reciben formación en diferentes estilos y tras bailar diferentes coreografías resultan nominados y el público vota a quién quiere echar, sí lo admito, me he enganchado) uno de los chicos llevaba una camiseta con la frase "De puta a puta taconazo". Ni punta ni taponazo, me he fijado bien.

Al final en los agradecimientos de los créditos, es decir, la lista de marcas comerciales cuyos productos son usados en el programa (maquillaje, decoración, ropa, por supuesto, etc.) el primer nombre de toda la lista era precisamente el de la frase de marras.

He buscado en google pero no encuentro ninguna página con esa frase, sin embargo he probado www.deputaaputataconazo.com... y bingo. Venden camisetas de diseño propio relacionadas con series juveniles de éxito y frases impactantes.


----------



## ErOtto

Södertjej said:


> ...He buscado en google pero no encuentro ninguna página con esa frase, sin embargo he probado www.deputaaputataconazo.com... y bingo. Venden camisetas de diseño propio relacionadas con series juveniles de éxito y frases impactantes.


 
Si, ya lo sé y también lo dijo Pina en #5 

Pero seguimos sin alguien que nos cuente algo sobre el origen.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Södertjej

Uy, no me había dado cuenta. 

Bueno, al menos ya hay un sitio donde escribir para preguntar. ¿Algún voluntario?


----------



## dexterciyo

jmnjmn said:


> Aprovechando que hablamos de dichos, os propongo un juego.
> 
> Estas dos expresiones están mal dichas (al menos están desvirtuadas del original):
> 
> Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.
> Pasarse de castaño oscuro.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta de decir ambos dichos?



Me quedé con las ganas de saber la respuesta...

¿Algún _erudito_?


----------



## flljob

la_machy said:


> Bueno, en México yo nunca he oído esa expresión.
> Pero si he oído que a las prostitutas les llaman 'las chicas del _*tacón*_ dorado''. No sé porqué la palabra _*'tacón',*_ muchas veces se liga a las prostitutas. A mi me encanta usar tacones
> Por el enlace, deduzco que se trataría de una posibe discusión entre las integrantes del _'gremio'_, debido a la disminución de trabajo e ingreso, ante la oferta. Provocando tal situación, la ausencia del antiguo compañerismo y convirtiendolo en lucha,_*'a taconazo'*_, por la más fuerte.
> 
> 
> Saludos


  Pero más que con el tacón se las asocia con el talón: se las llama _taloneras;_ y de talón, talonear.
¡A talonear!, o sea, ¡A chambear!

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

He comentado al comienzo de este hilo que desconocía la expresión, y luego Erotto me dio explicaciones de dos significados y usos. Una es esta:





ErOtto said:


> Desde el punta de vista del uso (en los contextos en los que la he oído) viene a significar " si tú piensas que erea más chulo/a, cabrón/a, puta... no te equivoques, yo lo soy más".


Me gustó (digamos que sentí que tiene su "fuerza") y, a sabiendas de que por aquí no se utiliza -pocos deben de conocerla- probé usarla en un contexto adecuado y... produjo hilaridad, pero para mi sorpresa todos la entendieron.
Un comentario acerca del uso, no más.


----------



## myrlenia

Creo que la respuesta  puede ser la siguiente:
PUTA. f. Mujer que mantiene relaciones sexuales a cambio de dinero. // f. Mujer que accede con facilidad a mantener relaciones sexuales con hombres. De puta a puta, taconazo. expr. Las dos personas de quien se habla son de la misma condición o forma de ser. De puta madre. loc. adv. Excelentemente; bien; muy bien; muy bueno… Más puta que las gallinas. loc. adj. DUE. Pasarlas más putas que en vendimias. fr. Pasarlas putas. fr. DUE. Pasarlo peor que las putas en cuaresma. fr. Puta en ventana, mala semana. refr. Se calla como un puta. fr. Ante una situación comprometida, no dice nada.
Lo saqué de éste enlace: 
http://www.hacinasburgos.es/Diccionario/Pdf Diccionario/22 Sociales.pdf

Espero que haya servido de aclaración


----------



## Fernando

Como ya han dicho otros, nunca visto ni oído. Tiene 3.870 apariciones en mi Google, pero suelen ser relativamente antiguas (2010-2014).

Y después de 37 entradas, no me entero de lo que significa.


----------



## Juancho2709

Es complicado.


----------



## Doraemon-

Fernando said:


> Y después de 37 entradas, no me entero de lo que significa.



Pues a mí el significado alegórico me parece bastante evidente, no sé, y no sabría decir si he oído alguna vez esta expresión concreta o no. Lo entendería para referirse a un enfrentamiento entre iguales: visualmente serían como cuando una puta al encontrarse con otra puta le propina un taconazo.


----------



## Fernando

Doraemon- said:


> Pues a mí el significado alegórico me parece bastante evidente, no sé, y no sabría decir si he oído alguna vez esta expresión concreta o no. Lo entendería para referirse a un enfrentamiento entre iguales: visualmente serían como cuando una puta al encontrarse con otra puta le propina un taconazo.



¿Entiendo que quiere decir que, entre iguales se llevan mal?


----------

